# [Motion] Problème entrée/sortie

## Personne

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai décidé d'utiliser Motion pour de la détection de mouvements.

Je n'arrive cependant pas à la lancer. J'ai essayé de rechercher sur le forum à l'aide du bugzilla et de la fonction rechercher, mais je ne trouve pas.

Voici le rapport:

[0] Processing thread 0 - config file /home/utilisateur/motion.conf

[0] Motion 3.2.12 Started

[0] ffmpeg LIBAVCODEC_BUILD 3426306 LIBAVFORMAT_BUILD 3424258

[0] Thread 1 is from /home/utilisateur/motion.conf

[1] Thread 1 started

[0] motion-httpd/3.2.12 running, accepting connections

[0] motion-httpd: waiting for data on port TCP 8080

[1] cap.driver: "sonixj"

[1] cap.card: "USB camera"

[1] cap.bus_info: "usb-0000:00:02.0-6"

[1] cap.capabilities=0x05000001

[1] - VIDEO_CAPTURE

[1] - READWRITE

[1] - STREAMING

[1] Config palette index 8 (YU12) doesn't work.

[1] Supported palettes:

[1] 0: JPEG (JPEG)

[1] Selected palette JPEG

[1] Test palette JPEG (320x240)

[1] Using palette JPEG (320x240) bytesperlines 320 sizeimage 29390 colorspace 00000007

[1] found control 0x00980900, "Brightness", range 0,255 

[1] 	"Brightness", default 128, current 128

[1] found control 0x00980901, "Contrast", range 0,127 

[1] 	"Contrast", default 63, current 63

[1] found control 0x00980902, "Saturation", range 0,40 

[1] 	"Saturation", default 25, current 25

[1] found control 0x0098090e, "Red Balance", range 24,40 

[1] 	"Red Balance", default 32, current 32

[1] found control 0x0098090f, "Blue Balance", range 24,40 

[1] 	"Blue Balance", default 32, current 32

[1] found control 0x00980910, "Gamma", range 0,40 

[1] 	"Gamma", default 20, current 20

[1] found control 0x00980912, "Auto Gain", range 0,1 

[1] 	"Auto Gain", default 1, current 1

[1] mmap information:

[1] frames=4

[1] 0 length=32768

[1] 1 length=32768

[1] 2 length=32768

[1] 3 length=32768

[1] Using V4L2

[1] Resizing pre_capture buffer to 1 items

[1] v4l2_next: VIDIOC_DQBUF: EIO (s->pframe 0): Input/output error

[1] v4l2_next: VIDIOC_QBUF: Invalid argument

[1] v4l2_next: VIDIOC_QBUF: Invalid argument

[1] v4l2_next: VIDIOC_QBUF: Invalid argument

[1] v4l2_next: VIDIOC_QBUF: Invalid argument

[1] Error capturing first image

[1] Started stream webcam server in port 8081

[1] v4l2_next: VIDIOC_QBUF: Invalid argument

[1] Video device fatal error - Closing video device

[1] Closing video device /dev/video0

^C[0] httpd - Finishing

[0] httpd Closing

[0] httpd thread exit

[1] Thread exiting

[0] Motion terminating

Voilà, désolé de ne pas avoir su trouver seul. Merci d'avance.

----------

